# Front page



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Should we have a more welcoming page for first visit to our site.to encourage more members.

cabby


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Yes. It still opens the old site and now I have been using the new format for a while it does look dated and cluttered.

I suspect it will stay like that as VS do not seem to know how to adopt all the complicated parts of the old website such as the sites database into the new format. A new page would make all that disappear and as we still need to access it we would be stuffed.


----------

